# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Kataskevh omni 3.5/6/9/10 dB

## Maax

gia opoion 8elei na asxolh8ei kai na ftia3ei omni keraia 3.5/6/9/10 dB as ri3ei mia matia sto sygkekrimeno link

----------


## Mick Flemm

Koryfaio to Site 

Exeis ftiaksei tetoia keraia ???
Ama einai na mazeytoume na mas dikseis ki emas  ::  

Thelw na se rwthsw sxetika me aytes tis keraies...>>

http://www.trevormarshall.com/waveguides.htm 

Exw ki ena arxeiaki Excel pou ypotithetai oti ypologizei pou kaneis tis egopes alla den exoun valei monades  :: PP (mm/cm klp)

Plz an kserei kapoios tpt sxetiiko as pei infos...

----------


## ggeorgan

Για την slotted waveguide έχω κινητοποιηθεί εγώ, λόγω συγγενικών δεσμών από 70 ετίας (3 γενεές στο σόϊ μας) τουλάχιστον με τον βιομηχανικό / βιοτεχνικό κλάδο της επεξεργασίας μετάλλων.
Έστειλα e-mail στον Trevor Marshall (και μάλιστα μου απάντησε) και συννενοήθηκα και με κορυφαίο προμηθευτή υλικών (πρώτη ύλη περίπου 17 € ανά 1,5μετρη κεραία) και με κορυφαία εταιρεία κατεργασίας. Πιθανώς θα κόψουμε 3 κεραίες μέσα στην επομένη εβδομάδα. Να δούμε πώς δουλεύει και πώς δουλεύεται (αυτό θα μας δείξει και το κόστος). Πάντως κάποιος τις πούλαγε από Αυστραλία έναντι 300 $, αλλά δεν τόλμησα να ρωτήσω αν είναι αυστραλιανά ή αμερικανικά δολλάρια. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά και τα μεταφορικά θα κοστίζουν κάμποσο κι αυτά.

----------


## JPG

Aaaaaax ti mou to thimises tora re Maax.  ::  

Ena olokliro apogebma kolousame elements. To ti solderini efaga den legete. Bale kai akoma 4-5 ores gia to kopsimo ton stoixion.

Telika tin dokimasame kai edine 3dB me 25 stoixia peripou. Den ksero ti pige straba. Isos na eftekse to oti tin dokimasame poli xamila (1m apo tin gi). Ti na sas po. Tha tin ksanadokimasoume sikomeni sta 3-4m kai tha sas poume.



Oso gia tis sloted waveguide. Einai poli kales apo oti fenete. Apli kataskebi. To mono tis elatoma - oxi kai toso kako - einai to mikro elevation. Gia afto ginontai kai toso poli katefthintikes an tis baleis orizontia, opos leei o trevor marshal. Stin larisa idi kaname mia erotisi sto TEI, pou diatheti cnc ergaliomixani, gia na prospathisoume na ftiaksoume mia. Apo oti blepo omos tha prepei na tous to zitisoume pio episima.  :: 
To paxos tis an thimame kala einai peripou oso to l. Diladi 12,3cm peripou.

----------


## ggeorgan

Όχι, το μέγιστο πάχος είναι 10 cm.
Υπάρχει και ευκολώτερη omni collinear κεραία χωρίς τα μπρούτζινα στο δίκτυο, αλλά με κόλληση απ'ευθείας του πυρήνα του κάθε element στο shielding του επομένου όπως εδώ : http://wireless.gumph.org/.

----------


## MAuVE

Ο JPG εγραψε:
Ena olokliro apogebma kolousame elements. To ti solderini efaga den legete.

Αφού τελείωσες καθάρισες τις κολλήσεις από την πάστα (solderine) με βενζίνη ή άλλο διαλύτη ? Εχω πέσει σε πάστες που η μονωτική τους ικανότητα είναι πολύ μικρή και σε κυκλώματα low level audio και rf καταστρέφουν τα πάντα. Γι' αυτό μόλις τελειώσω μία πλακέττα την πλένω επιμελέστατα με βενζίνη και σκληρό πινέλο (καμία φορά και με οδοντόβουρτσα)

Νικος

----------


## JPG

MAuVE den ksero file. Den tin katharisa bebea. Elpizo na einai afto. Tha to elenksoume kai afto. Makari.  ::  mono afto leo. Makari.  ::

----------


## Tbl

re JPG les na fteei ayto?

e, ma kai sy, ebales 5 kila solderini... stalega...

oso gia tis slotted , einai poly kali kataskeyh pisteyw, an ginei kapia 
paragelia i kataskeyh eimai kai egw mesa, oso kai an kostisei.. (oxi kai 300$)

----------


## stoidis

Μία εύκολη κατασκευή omni κεραίας περιγράφεται κι εδώ : http://wireless.gumph.org/

----------


## ggeorgan

Το ίδιο ακριβώς link είχα δώσει και 'γω τέσσερα μηνύματα παραπάνω στο ίδιο thread, αλλά δεν συγκινήθηκε κανείς. Πάντως, οι Βέλγοι που δοκίμασαν την κατασκευή δεν την βρήκαν ιδιαίτερα εύκολη γιατί είναι δύσκολο να κρατήσει κανείς το καλώδιο σε ευθεία, . Αξίζει, όμως, το link γιατί είναι υπόδειγμα σαφηνείας.

----------


## stoidis

Γιώργο, σου υποβάλλω ντροπιασμένος τις 1000 συγγνώμες μου  ::   ::   ::  

Απορρώ πως δεν το είδα!

----------

